

Google to Fund Anti-Poaching Drones in Asia, Africa - mrkuchbhi
http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2012/12/07/google-to-fund-anti-poaching-drones-in-asia-africa

======
gexla
This is good, because Google is one of the few companies which could afford
the missiles.

